# Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?



## dennisk19899 (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo Freunde des Angelsports… 
  Und zwar komm ich gerade vom Angeln und  
  Hab ne Barbe mit 74cm und 3454g gefangen
  Hab sie abgeschlagen weil ich sie verwerten will….
  So zuhause angekommen ging es ans ausnehmen…
  Sofort stellte ich einen strengen Geruch fest….
  Ich hatte noch nie einen Fisch der so komisch roch …
  Ich habe gerade bei Wikipedia geschaut und da steht…
  Zitat:
  Der Rogen der Barbe und das ihn umgebende Bauchfleisch sind für Menschen beim Verzehr gesundheitsschädlich.[2][3]


  Wollte sie eigentlich für Fischpflänzchen verwenden aber die hatte Rogen drin, #d

  nun trau ich mich nicht mehr da mein Sohnemann ja auch mitisst…

  Hab Ich den Fisch jetzt umsonst abgeschlagen ?
  Kommt daher der komische Geruch? 
  Verwerten ja oder nein ? ich tendiere zu nein…;+


  Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen ….


liebe grüße


----------



## fordfan1 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Der Rogen ist "giftig",wegschmeissen genauso wie die Bauchlappen,nehme ich eig. bei keinem Fisch?

Wenn dir ein strenger Geruch auffällt und du dir nicht sicher bist... Tonne.

Kann dir da jetzt denke ich mal keiner nen besseren Tip geben,denn wenn du dir unsicher bist musst du es verantworten und übers Netz kann keiner an deiner Barbe "schnuppern"???


----------



## Housic (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

schade um den Fisch aber weg damit... Koch dir lieber Wienerle xD |supergri


----------



## mcl (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Normalerweise ist doch der rogen nur in der laichzeit giftig. Er führt zumindest zu Brechdurchfall genau wie die Bauchlappen. Der rest sollte genießbar sein.

Daher kommt wahrscheinlich auch der Geruch. Es sei denn sie lag den Tag über in der Sonne dann is des normal.  ^^

Da natürlich grad Laichzeit ist weng dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Seele (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Ich denke eher die Eingeweide haben etwas gerochen. Oder riecht sie nach dem Auswaschen immer noch?


----------



## labralehn (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



dennisk19899 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Angelsports…
> Und zwar komm ich gerade vom Angeln und
> Hab ne Barbe mit 74cm und 3454g gefangen
> Hab sie abgeschlagen weil ich sie verwerten will….
> ...



Genau das wird aber bei dem Sachkundenachweis, abgefragt.
Jeder der einen staatlichen Fischereischein erwarb, wusste das der Rogen der Barbe nicht verzehrt werden darf und zu entfernen ist.

Säubere den Fisch von seinen Innereien und schneide das Bauchfleisch grosszügig ab.

Dann lege den Fisch in eine entsprechend grosse Schale, in der eine Essiglösung mit 2 Teilen Essig und 1 Teil Wasser ist.

Nach 8 - 12h mach nochmal eine Geruchsprobe, normal sollte dann der Fisch keinen unangenehmen Geruch mehr haben.

Ansonsten friere die Barbe ein und nimm die zum Raubfischangeln. Filetieren und als Fischfetzen anbieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Da der TE aus Bayern kommst, hat er den Fisch eh abschlagen müssen, wenn er nicht geschont war, wegen der Hege..

Daher ist die Diskussion eh sinnlos von wegen umsonst abgeschlagen...

Er hat rechtlich vollkommen richtig gehandelt und kann den Fisch also beruhigt in die Tonne kloppen, wenn er ihn nicht essen will.


----------



## labralehn (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Hallo Thomas, es geht hier ja nur noch ums sinnvolle Verwerten.
Was hier irritiert ist der "seltsame" Geruch des Fisches.

Hast Du dazu evtl. ein paar Tips, als Profikoch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Ja, beim kleinsten Zweifel in die Tonne..


----------



## Slick (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Den unangenehmen Geruch haben doch alle gründelnde Fische.
Ist ganz normal.Wer mal einen Karpfen oder Brasse ausgenommen hat weiß wovon ich rede.
Schön sauber machen und der Geruch ist weg.


----------



## GeorgeB (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



> Den unangenehmen Geruch haben doch alle gründelnde Fische.



"Unangenehmer Geruch" ist relativ. Man kann ihn, wie oben schon stand, nicht online zur Analyse übermitteln. Und solange keine Hungersnot herrscht gilt das, was Thomas schrieb: 

Beim leisesten Zweifel ab in die Tonne!


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Und wenn man gelegentlich einen Blick auf den Kalender wirft und halbwegs sicher in der speziellen Fischkunde steht, dann muss man so einer Barbe um diese Jahrezeit keine auf die Birne zimmern, denn dann weiß man im voraus, dass sie nicht sinnvoll zu verwerten ist. Gilt auch in Bayern!


----------



## schwarzbarsch (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

@ Andal

|good:


----------



## dennisk19899 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

danke für eire antworten!

der fisch kommt weg und fertig...
den geruch konnte man fast schon mit eine mülltonne vergleichen...
und nein in der sonne lag er nicht hatte ihn in der dämmerung gefangen...


und villeicht werde ich jetzt zerissen aber...
wenn die schonzeit vorbei ist dann bekommt der fisch eine auf die mütze... für mich ganz klar nahrungsmittel und kein spielzeug...
hätte ich in diesen fall das mit den rogen gewusst wär er mir wieder ins wasser gerutscht... 

so ist el leider blöd gelaufen und schade um den schönen fisch...


----------



## dennisk19899 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

@ er roch vor dem öffnen schon 
nachdem er öffen war roch er noch stärker
nach dem abwaschen hab ich nichts mehr gerochen da der geruch schon in der luft lag...


----------



## Doanafischer (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Servus!
nur intersssehalber: Wo hast sie denn gefangen und wonach roch sie denn? Schlamm ?
Evtl. liegts an den Nachwirkungen vom Hochwasser , da waren doch viel Schwebstoffe im Wasser. Erfahrungsgemäß "letteln" die Fische im Sommer aber schon gern mal.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



dennisk19899 schrieb:


> @ er roch vor dem öffnen schon
> nachdem er offen war roch er noch stärker
> nach dem abwaschen hab ich nichts mehr gerochen da der geruch schon in der luft lag...



Na dann ist es ja wohl eindeutig der rogen gewesen.  Wenn er nach dem waschen weg ist.


----------



## dennisk19899 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

@ Doanafischer 
In der Donau.
Er roch einfach nach müll #d


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da der TE aus Bayern kommst, hat er den Fisch eh abschlagen müssen, wenn er nicht geschont war, wegen der Hege..
> 
> Daher ist die Diskussion eh sinnlos von wegen umsonst abgeschlagen...
> 
> Er hat rechtlich vollkommen richtig gehandelt und kann den Fisch also beruhigt in die Tonne kloppen, wenn er ihn nicht essen will.



Mit dieser Empfehlung wäre ich ganz vorsichtig. Hier in Mittelfranken, konkret in Höchstadt, hat eben ein Fall Wellen geschlagen, wo ein Bauer ca. 30 kleine Brassen auf seinen Misthaufen geworfen hat. Ein "Grüngetupfter" hat diese fotografiert und Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gestellt. Die Ermittlungen wurden nur deshalb eingestellt, da es für das jeweilige Gewässer, aus dem die Brassen geangelt wurden, eine Entnahmepflicht für Brassen aus Hegegründen gab. Wäre dem nicht so gewesen, wäre die Sache vor Gericht gelandet.

Sich da auf das Bayerische Fischereigesetz zu berufen, hätte nix gebracht, denn das besagt nicht, dass man Fische ohne Verwertungszweck entnehmen darf. Dem Angler bleibt ohne nachweislicher Entnahmepflicht der jeweiligen Fischart zu Hegezwecken (gilt hier z.B. in der Regnitz für Waller für Waller) also immer genau 1 Weg: Verwerten. Kann ich das nicht, setze ich zurück, wohl wissend, dass ich dann in einem Spannungsfeld zwischen Bayerischem Fischereigesetz und Tierschutzgesetz bin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Ist doch einfach, zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische ist legal in Bayern nicht möglich und nicht gewünscht vom Gesetzgeber:
Du darfst nur angeln, wenn Du jeden Fisch, den Du möglicherweise fängst und der nicht geschont ist, auch verwerten willst/kannst.

Sonst brauchste nicht angeln gehen bzw. musst aufhören, wenn Dein Bedarf gedeckt ist........

Denn der Gesetzgeber in Bayern geht schlicht davon aus, dass jeder gefangene Fisch, der nicht geschont ist, auch verwertbar ist.

Und ist damit auf der sicheren Seite auch mit dem Bundesgesetz TSG.

Wenn Du selber meinst, einen Fisch individuell nicht verwerten zu wollen oder zu können, ist das Dein Problem als Angler. 

Die Gesetzeslage ist klar und eindeutig:
Wer in Bayern angeln gehen will, hat eben dafür zu sorgen, dass jeder gefangene Fisch, der nicht geschont ist, entnommen und verwertet wird.

Geht das aus individuellen Gründen nicht, darf man eben in Bayern schlicht nicht angeln gehen.

Der Gesetzgeber ist da komplett auf der sicheren Seite...

Wenn der abgeschlagene Fisch dann wie hier auf Grund Geruch etc. nicht essbar scheint, kannst Du ihn selbstverständlich in die Tonne kloppen - er wurde ja ursprünglich zum verwerten entnommen, damit ist dem Gesetz Genüge getan, der Fisch ist abgeknüppelt.


----------



## Hümpfi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Das der Fisch abgeschlagen werden muss ist so nicht ganz richtig.

mfg


----------



## Deep Down (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



dennisk19899 schrieb:


> danke für eire antworten!
> 
> der fisch kommt weg und fertig...
> den geruch konnte man fast schon mit eine mülltonne vergleichen...
> *und nein in der sonne lag er nicht hatte ihn in der dämmerung gefangen...*





dennisk19899 schrieb:


> @ er roch vor dem öffnen schon
> nachdem er öffen war roch er noch stärker
> nach dem abwaschen hab ich nichts mehr gerochen da der geruch schon in der luft lag...



Aber gelebt hat er beim Fang noch, oder?

|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Das der Fisch abgeschlagen werden muss ist so nicht ganz richtig.
> 
> mfg



Wenn er geschont ist natürlich nicht - nicht geschont: abknüppeln..


----------



## labralehn (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn er geschont ist natürlich nicht - nicht geschont: abknüppeln..



Naja so knüppelhart sind auch die in Bayern nicht.
Es gibt schon noch ein paar Ausnahmen:

An einigen Gewässern in Bayern wurde erkannt, daß grosse Fische nicht unbedingt mitgenommen werden müssen.

Ich würde es ja "Küchenfenster" nennen, aber dort wird es eindeutig festgelegt: 

Alle Karpfen über 70cm dürfen nicht entnommen werden
Alle Welse über 140cm dürfen nicht entnommen werden
Alle Graskarpfen sind geschont und dürfen nicht gezielt beangelt und / oder entnommen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



> Ich würde es ja "Küchenfenster" nennen, aber dort wird es eindeutig festgelegt:



Sag ich doch:
Dann sind sie ja geschont.

Das entscheidet der Bewirtschafter zusammen mit der unteren Behörde (Landratsamt), ob die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten/maße geändert werden dürfen - und eben NICHT der Angler.
Wo das die Behörden noch mitmachen (guck mal Mittelfranken, da wird sowas nicht mehr genehmigt).

Der Angler hat jeden nicht geschonten Fisch zu entnehmen und für gesetzesmäßige Verwertung zu sogen - oder eben nicht angeln zu gehen, wenn er das nicht sicherstellen kann..

Damit hat der TE vollkommen richtig gehandelt, da er den Fisch essen wollte.
Wenn es sich dann rausstellt, dass der Fisch wegen Gestank nicht essbar scheint, kann er ihn auch legal wegschmeissen..


----------



## labralehn (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Ok Thomas, es las sich so, daß die in Bayern alle masigen Fische abknüppeln.

Man geht im Allgemeinen davon aus, daß es ein Schonmaß gibt, dieses ist aber nur das Mindestmaß und nicht dass es nach dem Entnahmemaß noch ein folgendes (erweitertes) Schonmaß gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



> Ok Thomas, es las sich so, daß die in Bayern alle Fische abknüppeln.


Quatsch, auch da hält sich keiner ans Gesetz.

Rechtlich MUSS aber nun mal jeder NICHT geschonte Fisch abgeknüppelt werden - da sind die bayerischen Angler doch auch schlauer als Gesetzgeber und Verbände,  die das eingeführt haben, den Unfug, indem sie sich schlicht nicht ans Gesetz halten..


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



> Alle Karpfen über 70cm dürfen nicht entnommen werden
> Alle Welse über 140cm dürfen nicht entnommen werden
> Alle Graskarpfen sind geschont und dürfen nicht gezielt beangelt und / oder entnommen werden.



Es ist schon seltsam,dass gerade die Fischarten,welche ein Gewässer
nachhaltig verändern und schädigen können, noch einen besonderen Schutzstatus erhalten!
Aber da wird von den Verantwortlichen wohl wiedermal nur ihr Klientel
von Waller und Carp Hantas bedient!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rechtlich MUSS aber nun mal jeder NICHT geschonte Fisch abgeknüppelt werden - da sind die bayerischen Angler doch auch schlauer als Gesetzgeber und Verbände,  die das eingeführt haben, den Unfug, indem sie sich schlicht nicht ans Gesetz halten..



Klar du bist auf dem Kriegspfad. Aber solche Fische müssen einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden. Temporär ungenießbare Fische, wie eben die Barbe um diese Jahreszeit, kann man aber nicht sinnvoll verwerten, also besteht auch kein Grund sie sinnlos zu töten, weil das ja wieder dem Bundesgesetz, dem TG widerspräche, O.k.!?

Wenn man nun aber vor hat, dass sich die Schwiegermutter die Seele aus dem Leib shaizzt, dann könnte man womöglich so einen annähernd sinnvollen Hintergrund darumherum konstruieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Dann muss der Bewirtschafter Barben während der Zeit unter Schonung stellen - macht er das nicht, hat der Angler die zu entnehmen - nochmal:
Nicht der Angler entscheidet über Entnahme.

Ist ein Fisch nicht geschont durch Gesetz oder Bewirtschafter, hat ihn der Angler zu entnehmen.

Willst Du die Barbe trotzdem nicht entnehmen, darfst Du während der Zeit eben nicht an Gewässern angeln, in denen Barben vorkommen.

Ist Dein Problem als Angler, Gesetz ist klar.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Wobei sich am Fisch ja auch nichts geruchtechnisch fehlt, wie paar zeilen drüber zu lesen ist. 

Wenn ich nen karpfen aufschneide und ausnehme und dabei der Magen "platzt" möchte man ihn auch lieber in die Tonne als essen. Bei der Barbe ist das mit dem Rogen noch mehr. Bauchlappen weg und ab auf den Grill die Barbe. Weis nicht wo das Problem ist. Ein ungewaschener Fisch (wie die Barbe und der Rogen) sowas bekannt ist, brauch man sich eigentlich keine weiteren Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen karpfen aufschneide und ausnehme und dabei der *Magen* "platzt"...



Wennst ma den zoagst, dann kriagst a Tragl Schwoaga Hell umsunst!


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

ja du hast recht, magen hat ein friedfisch nicht. Versuche beim antworten meine geistigen Ergüsse immer schnell niederzuschreiben, sonst fällt mir immer was neues ein. Deswegen der Mist. Meine natürlich den deutlich längeren DARM


----------



## schwarzbarsch (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Bin ich froh dass ich nicht in Bayern wohne


----------



## fordfan1 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist schon seltsam,dass gerade die Fischarten,welche ein Gewässer
> nachhaltig verändern und schädigen können, noch einen besonderen Schutzstatus erhalten!
> Aber da wird von den Verantwortlichen wohl wiedermal nur ihr Klientel
> von Waller und Carp Hantas bedient!
> ...



Danke


----------



## Ebiso (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist schon seltsam,dass gerade die Fischarten,welche ein Gewässer
> nachhaltig verändern und schädigen können, noch einen besonderen Schutzstatus erhalten!
> Aber da wird von den Verantwortlichen wohl wiedermal nur ihr Klientel
> von Waller und Carp Hantas bedient!
> ...



Zumal die Waller ja alles in sich Reinstopfen an Fisch #d das gerade Die Fische Waller und Karpfen noch ein Schonmaß kriegen,so ein humbug.

Ich persönlich esse kein Karpfen aber das die Viecher ü70 noch ein schonmaß kriegen genauso wie die Waller #q


----------



## Hümpfi (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

@ Thomas9904
Deinen Aussagen hier kann ich nun wirklich nicht zustimmen. Definitiv falsch ist das ich jeden massigen Fisch der sich zudem nicht in der Schonzeit befindet Abschlagen muss! Wenn ich z.B. gezielt auf Barben Angel und eine Brasse Fange darf ich diese zurücksetzen da sie Beifang ist.

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Nein, darfst Du laut Gesetz nicht zurücksetzen in Bayern.

Das ist eindeutig.

Es gibt keinen "Beifang" im Gesetz.

Aber die klare Anweisung, jeden nicht geschonten Fisch zu entnehmen (Afvig, §11)


> (§11, Absatz 8) Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden.



*Nicht der Angler entscheidet,* sondern der Gewässerbewirtschafter (siehe Interview mit Ministerialrat Braun: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-braun-erklaerungen-zum-11-des-avbayfig.html).



			
				Anglerpraxis schrieb:
			
		

> *Redaktion:*
> Im Normalfall sind die wirtschaftlich „wertvolleren“ Arten durch Schonzeiten oder –maße, sowie durch Fangmengenbegrenzung ganz oder teilweise geschützt. Die weniger „wertvollen“ Arten, wie z.B. Rotauge, Rotfeder oder Brachse, sind hingegen ohne jeglichen fischereirechtlichen Schutz. Wird die grundsätzliche Entnahmepflicht für diese Arten vom Fischereiausübungsberechtigten nicht begründet ganz oder teilweise aufgehoben, so ergibt sich der vom Tierschutzgesetz geforderte, vernünftige Grund zum töten alleine aus der zur Hege notwendigen Eindämmung eines überproportionalen Bestandes.
> Dürfen solche Arten dann nachbesetzt werden? Bzw. wenn ein Besatz erforderlich wird, weil die hegerische Maßnahme der Eindämmung des Bestandes vielleicht stärker als gedacht gefruchtet hat, müssen dann nicht zwingend Schutzmaßnahmen in Form von gewässerspezifischen Fangmengenbegrenzung, Mindestmaßen oder Schonzeiten ergriffen werden?
> 
> ...



*Schont der Bewirtschafter einen Fisch nicht, hat ihn der Angler zu entnehmen.*

Eindeutig und klar.

Logisch setzt jeder vernünftige Angler auch in Bayern nicht gewollte Fische und hält sich nicht ans Gesetz - rein rechtlich ist die Lage aber glasklar und eindeutig und  so gewollt.

Und wer den Anglern in Bayern erzählt, sie könnten rechtlich selber über das zurücksetzen von Fischen entscheiden, der liegt damit schlicht falsch.


----------



## Hümpfi (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Naja dann bleib mal weiter bei deiner Meinung.
Wenn das stimmen würde wäre ich entweder schon bettelarm oder im Knast.

Mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Dann stimmen eben der Gesetzestext und die Aussagen des damals zuständigen Ministerialrates nicht.

Wenn Du anderslautende Gesetzestexte oder Äußerungen zuständiger Beamter hast, kannst Du sie  gerne hier reinstellen.

Und nur weil sie Dich nicht erwischt oder angezeigt haben und Du deswegen níchts abgekriegt hast, ändert das nicht das geltende Recht.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann stimmen eben der Gesetzestext und die Aussagen des damals zuständigen Ministerialrates nicht.



Zu diesem Thema kann ich eine interessante Antekdote beitragen:
Vorige Woche hat mich beim Forellenangeln an einem Flüsschen die Polizei kontrolliert. Eigentlich ging es ihnen um mein Auto, welches am Rand eines nur für Land- und Forstwirtschaft freigegebenen Flurweges abgestellt war. Nachdem sie festgestellt hatten, dass ich dort berechtigterweise angle (und damit den Flurweg befahren durfte), haben wir uns nett ein paar Minuten unterhalten. Wie sich herausstellte ist einer der beiden ist auch Angler in einem Nachbarverein. Plötzlich Biss und kurz darauf lag die 43er Karausche vor mir. 
Meine Frage an die beiden Herren: "Hat einer von Ihnen beiden Interesse?" Gelächter beiderseits. "Den Grätenhansel dürfen Sie gern wieder ins Wasser werfen. Das Tierschutzgesetz gilt auch in Bayern".

So sieht die Realität aus, auch in Bayern.


----------



## Hümpfi (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

@ Thomas9904
Ich bin schon oft genug Kontrolliert worden. Wenn ich zum Beispiel gerade am Feedern auf Brassen bin und es kommt ein Kontrolleur daher dann ändert sich ganz einfach mein Zielfisch auf z.B. Schleie (sind era selten bei uns). Fang ich dann unter denn Augen des Kontrolleurs eine Brasse darf ich diese zurücksetzen. Diesen Schlumpfwinkel habe ich schon des öfteren angewandt und kein Kontrolleur hat bisher etwas dagegen gesagt, weil er es auch nicht darf!

mfg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> @ Thomas9904
> Ich bin schon oft genug Kontrolliert worden. Wenn ich zum Beispiel  gerade am Feedern auf Brassen bin und es kommt ein Kontrolleur daher  dann ändert sich ganz einfach mein Zielfisch auf z.B. Schleie (sind era  selten bei uns). Fang ich dann unter denn Augen des Kontrolleurs eine  Brasse darf ich diese zurücksetzen. Diesen Schlumpfwinkel habe ich schon  des öfteren angewandt und kein Kontrolleur hat bisher etwas dagegen  gesagt, weil er es auch nicht darf!
> 
> mfg



Wenn das bei euch so läuft, habt ihr sehr tolerante  Kontolleure, die gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Die Auslegung ist  eindeutig: Beifang darfst du zurücksetzen, wenn er zufällig gefangen  wurde. Das ist z.B. in meinem obigen Beispiel mit der Karausche der  Fall, da Karauschen dort nicht gerade häufig sind. Einen eher seltenen  Fisch zum Zielfisch zu erklären und dann C&R zu betreiben, ist in  Bayern eher schwierig.


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Im Vierten Teil § 11 (9) der Ausführungsbestimmungen zum Bayerischen Fischereigesetz in seiner gültigen Fassung wird ausdrücklich auf die Einhaltung des übergeordneten Tierschutzgesetzes, weil Bundesgesetz, hingewiesen. Genau dieses Bundesgesetz fordert aber ohne Ausnahme, dass zur Tötung eines Wirbeltieres ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegen muss.

Einen Fisch zu entnehmen, nur um ihn anschließend in die Mülltone zu werfen ist mit Sicherheit kein vernünftgier Grund.

Außerdem ist in der genannten Vorschrift auch von der "Maßgabe des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten" zu lesen. Es beteht also durchaus ein gewisser Spielraum solche Fische nicht zu entnehmen, für die es eigentlich vorgesehen ist, wenn sie zum Beispiel und wie im vorliegenden Fall temporär ungenießbar sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Ihr seid so clever - ihr wisst es besser als der Gesetzestext, besser als der damals zuständige Ministerialrat und besser als der Verband in seinem vor kurzem veröffentlichten Jahresbericht 2012:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/LFV_Jahresbericht_(2).pdf


> Bezüglich des Zurücksetzens gefangener Fische, die beim Fang weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß unterliegen, gibt es einen Widerspruch zwischen den gesetzlichen Regelungen und der Praxis.
> 
> Für das Hegeziel und auch aus Gründen des Artenschutzes ist es mitunter nicht zweckmäßig, dass jeder maßige Fisch, der weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß unterliegt, getötet wird, unabhängig davon ob er auf der Roten Liste steht oder der Bestand lokal gefährdet ist.
> 
> ...



Ihr solltet euch zum Papst wählen lassen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Andal:
Der vernünftige Grund ist die Hege, wird klar vom damaligen Ministerialrat dargelegt, damit muss der Fisch nicht verwertet werden.

Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte ist in Bayern rechtlich  nicht der Angler, sondern der Bewirtschafter, so in der Fußnote zur Klarstellung angegeben. Und der kann bei Bedarf und Nachweis Schonzeiten/Schonmaße in Absprache mit der Behörde ändern - nicht aber der Angler!!!

*Rechtlich ist und bleibt es klar:
Nicht der Angler entscheidet, der hat jeden nicht geschonten Fisch abzuknüppeln.*

Wenn vernünftige Angler, Polizisten und Kontrolleure sich einen Dreck um so ein unsinniges Gesetz scheren, ist das doch prima - dennoch bleibt es geltendes Recht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Andal:
> Der vernünftige Grund ist die Hege, wird klar vom damaligen Ministerialrat dargelegt, damit muss der Fisch nicht verwertet werden.
> 
> Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte ist in Bayern rechtlich  nicht der Angler, sondern der Bewirtschafter, so in der Fußnote zur Klarstellung angegeben.
> ...



Thomas, was du schreibst stimmt doch nicht. Ich habe das doch gestern erst mit Verweis auf den Vorfall in Höchstadt geschrieben. Ein entnommener Fisch ist zu verwerten, es sei denn, es besteht für die jeweilige Fischart Entnahmepflicht (Waller in der Regnitz, Zwergwels in Vereinsgewässern laut Festlegung etc.). Anderenfalls greift das Tierschutzgesetz und man hat Ärger am Hals, wenn einer anzeigt.

Braun hat sich damals im Interview an einigen Stellen heftig vergallopiert und in Bayern dafür Ärger bekommen. Gut, dass er weg ist. Vielleicht aus u.a. wegen des Interviews.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

der Verband in seinem vor kurzem veröffentlichten Jahresbericht 2012:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/LFV_Jahresbericht_(2).pdf


> Bezüglich des Zurücksetzens gefangener Fische, die beim Fang weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß unterliegen, gibt es einen Widerspruch zwischen den gesetzlichen Regelungen und der Praxis.
> 
> Für das Hegeziel und auch aus Gründen des Artenschutzes ist es mitunter nicht zweckmäßig, dass jeder maßige Fisch, der weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß unterliegt, getötet wird, unabhängig davon ob er auf der Roten Liste steht oder der Bestand lokal gefährdet ist.
> 
> ...



Selbst der Verband, der diesen Unsinn ja mitgetragen hat, hat nun in seinem aktuellsten Bericht eingesehen, dass da dringend Handlungsbedarf besteht.
Du kannst denen ja klar machen, dass sie keine Ahnung haben, den Gesetzestext nicht kennen und nicht die Intention, mit der das Gesetz eingeführt wurde - im Einklang mit dem TSG.

Die werden sicher froh sein, wenn jemand wie Du denen und den Verbandsjuristen das endlich mal richtig erklärt...


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Da habt ihr aber etwas durcheinander gebracht.

Der Bewirtschafter (Verein, Eigentümer etc...) ist der Fischereiberechtige, der Rechtsinhaber. Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte ist der Angler. Er ist als Inhaber eines Fischereischeines und eines Erlaubnisscheines berechtig die Fischerei auszuüben, ohne jedoch ein Fischereirecht inne zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

In Bayern nicht!
Im Rest Deutschlands ja.

In Bayern ist laut Gesetz der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte der Bewirtschafter.

Haben wir mit dem Ministerium schon abgeklärt bei Recherchen, weil uns das auch neu war.


----------



## daci7 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

PS: 
Tierschutzgesetz und Rückwurfverbot schließen sich übrigens nicht aus - Vorraussetzung dafür ist nur, dass der Angler nur unter der Bedingung angeln kann auch alle fangbaren und nicht geschonten Fische zu verwerten 
Man muss nur an pingelige Kontrolleure geraten ...
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



> Vorraussetzung dafür ist nur, dass der Angler nur unter der Bedingung angeln kann auch alle fangbaren und nicht geschonten Fische zu verwerten



Das ist gar nicht nötig, da nicht nur die Verwertung (ginge auch z. B. als Tierfutter oder sogar evtl. Dünger übrigens, vom rein menschliche Verzehr steht auch nirgends was) sondern eben auch und gerade  die Hege als auch gerichtlich anerkannter Grund gilt. 

Und da die Entnahme gefangener, nicht geschonter Fische laut Gesetzgeber dem Hegeziel dient, braucht es eben keine individuelle Verwertungsmöglichkeit mehr, um das TSG  zu erfüllen.

Und daher muss man in den Augen des Gesetzgebers in Bayern eben diese Entscheidung übers zurücksetzen auch nicht dem Angler überlassen, sondern dem Bewirtschafter..

Es ist zwar gut, dass sich weder Angler, noch scheinbar - wie hier teilweise beschrieben - Polizei und Aufseher an das schwachsinnige Gesetz halten. 

Sie handeln dennoch klar gesetzwidrig und sollten das auch wissen.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht nötig, da nicht nur die Verwertung (ginge auch z. B. als Tierfutter oder sogar evtl. Dünger übrigens, vom rein menschliche Verzehr steht auch nirgends was) sondern eben auch und gerade  die Hege als auch gerichtlich anerkannter Grund gilt.



Einem Angler wie mir, schwiegermutterlos, Nichttierhalter und ohne zu düngende Latifundien bleibt aber als Verwertung nur der Verzehr. Den wegschmeissen ist keine Ver*wertung*! Ich darf den Fisch ja noch nicht mal vergraben, oder in den Wald werfen, weil das der Pflicht zur ordnungsgemäßen Entsorgung eines Tierkörpers widerspräche, sowie möglicherweise das Wasser- und Jagdrecht tangiert. Den Radau möchte ich nicht hören müssen, wenn beispielsweise plötzlich ein toter Zweimeterwaller mitten in einem Wald gefunden wird!

Das der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte nur in Bayern nicht der Angler ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und wenn es so wäre, läge schon mal ein schöner Klagegrund wegen bewußter Irreführung vor. Denn mit der Formulierung werden absichtlich nicht bayerische Angler in Bayern, nicht nur irritiert, sondern absichtlich zu rechtswidrigen Handlungen geführt. Ich glaube es einfach nicht und werde es mir selber mal erfragen.

Zudem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass es sich nicht um einen x-beliebigen Fisch handelt. Sondern um eine laichtragende Barbe, ihres Zeichens anerkannt toxisch und definitiv nicht sinnvoll verwertbar!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Nochmal:
Es geht überhaupt nicht ums verwerten.

Schon gar nicht ums individuelle verwerten können/wollen.

Genau dieses Schlupfloch fürs zurücksetzen sollte ja mit diesem Gesetz bewusst verhindert werden. Das war ja der Grund für die Einführung dieses Wahnsinns. Getragen damals sowohl vom Gesetzgeber wie vom Landesverband! Kampf dem c+r.

Hege ist daher der Grund, aus dem in Bayern jeder nicht geschonte Fisch  im Einklang mit dem TSG abgeknüppelt werden muss, unabhängig von Verwertung - ändern kann Maß und Schonzeit dabei der Bewirtschafter in Zusammenarbeit mit der Behörde. 
Der Angler hat ohne eigene Entscheidungsbefugnis lediglich auszuführen - oder , wenn er das nicht will, darf er eben nicht angeln gehen.

Das ist das Problem des Anglers, nicht des Gesetzgebers, Verbandes oder Bewirtschafters..

Der Angler spielt da keinerlei Rolle, hat nur das Gesetz zu beachten und auszuführen - oder zu Hause zu bleiben.



Und doch, der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte ist und bleibt in Bayern der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler.

Alles lange abgeklärt - Du musst das ja nicht verstehen oder nachvollziehen (wer kann das wirklich bei Gesetzesirrsinn??).

Ist aber trotzdem so..

Nochmal, wie vom Verband ja auch klar beschrieben:
Hier klaffen Praxis (gesetzeswidrige Angler, Polizisten, Kontrolleure) und Theorie bzw. Gesetz eben meilenweit auseinander und sind noch weiter von der Vernunft entfernt.

Und ja, jeder vernünftige Angler sollte sich nicht drum scheren um solche Wahnsinnsgesetze.

Es ist und bleibt aber schlicht und einfach gesetzeswidrig in Bayern, einen nicht geschonten Fisch zurückzusetzen.


----------



## paulmeyers (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Thomas, das heißt "Gesetze mit Leben füllen" in der Fachsprache. 

Ich denke mal das wird sehr sehr kompliziert wenn man das ausurteilen lassen wollte, aber glaub mal Gesetze sind NIE eindeutig. Das wissen Anwälte und andere Juristen schon zu verhindern  Alleine um den Begriff "Pflege und Hege" dürften sich 20 Anwälte 10 Jahre mit beschäftigen um dafür eine Legal Definition zu erhalten. Dazu kommt die Gesetzeslage, hier bricht immernoch Bundes das Landesrecht. Und da die Hege des Bundesrecht mit dem zwangsläufigen Abknüppeln im Landesrecht wohl nicht einher geht braucht es nur einen Mutigen der sich das ausurteilen lässt  Wäre das nicht so hätten wir in Bremen bis in die 2000er Jahre noch die Todestrafe wie in der Landesverfassung verbrieft, im Gesetz stand es noch so, wurde aber logischerweise nie angewendet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Das Anglern sinnlose Fischereigesetze eh relativ wurscht sind und sich kaum einer dran hält (nur wenn sie für relativ sinnvoll gehalten werden), haben wir ja schon rausgefunden.

Auch wenn die Gesetze in Wortlaut und Intention eindeutig sind..

Nur sollte man niemand was vormachen:
Gesetzeslage ist eindeutig in Bayern.

Und klar kann sich da jeder, der das will (und Kohle und Zeit hat), auf den Weg durch die Instanzen machen...

Sowas wäre eigentlich Aufgabe des Verbandes - aber die wollen ja jetzt erstmal drüber diskutieren, auch wenn sie gemerkt haben, dass das Gesetz so irrsinnig ist..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Es geht überhaupt nicht ums verwerten.
> 
> Schon gar nicht ums individuelle verwerten können/wollen.
> ...


 
Lies doch bitte mal in folgendem Dokument des LV Bayern nach:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/Zuruecksetzen_gefangener_Fische.doc

Zitat:
"Maßige, außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangene Fische und Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung sind fangfähig. Solche Fische hat der Angler deshalb in aller Regel dem Gewässer endgültig zu entnehmen *und sinnvoll zu verwerten*. Das ergibt sich aus § 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG."

Dass die Situation in Bayern bzgl. des Widerspruchs zwischen Fischereigesetz und Tierschutzgesetz verworren und kompliziert ist, wissen wir. Deshalb musst du aber hier nicht noch weitere Verwirrung stiften.

Der Fang ist zu verwerten. Ist die Verwertungsmöglichkeit nicht gegeben, kann sich der Angler entscheiden, gegen welches Gesetz er verstoßen will. Meine Entscheidung wäre da recht eindeutig.

Ausnahme: Entnahmepflicht für einzelne Arten in bestimmten Gewässern (vom Verband/Verein mit der Fischereibehörde abgestimmt und genehmigt). Da bleibt dem Angler keine Wahl. Der Fisch muss raus.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Ich lasse mir jetzt erst mal vom bay. Landwirtschaftsministerium den Begriff Fischereiausübungsberechtigter erklären, die Anfrage ist raus. Ich hab leider so viel Zeit übrig, da kann ich bequem die anderer verschwenden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir jetzt erst mal vom bay. Landwirtschaftsministerium den Begriff Fischereiausübungsberechtigter erklären, die Anfrage ist raus. Ich hab leider so viel Zeit übrig, da kann ich bequem die anderer verschwenden.


 
Das kannst du dir auch ganz entspannt hier durchlesen:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...showdoccase=1&doc.id=VVBY-VVBY000030028&st=vv


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Die sollen ruhig mal was tun.


----------



## GeorgeB (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



> 8.1.1Einen  Erlaubnisschein benötigt in aller Regel, wer nicht *schon*  fischereiausübungsberechtigt ist, z. B. als Fischereiberechtigter oder  Fischereipächter (Art. 35 Abs. 4 Satz 1 FiG).



Fischereiausübungsberechtigt bin ich als Fischereiberechtigter/Pächter/Bewirtschafter. Ich bin es auch, wenn Selbiger mir einen Erlaubnisschein erteilt. Logo, weil ich dann ja die Fischerei ausüben darf. Allerdings genieße ich als bloßer Erlaubnisscheininhaber nicht die gleichen Rechte wie ein Pächter/Bewirtschafter. Das ist in der Jagd ähnlich.

Mir erschließt sich nicht so ganz, wo da jetzt das Problem ist. Aber es ist ja auch Montag früh.


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zitat:
> "Maßige, außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangene Fische und Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung sind fangfähig. Solche Fische hat der Angler deshalb in aller Regel dem Gewässer endgültig zu entnehmen *und sinnvoll zu verwerten*. "



Das würde sogar bedeuten, dass man den gefangenen Fisch sinnvoll verwerten muß! Zurücksetzten ist also nicht!
Also darf man nur Angeln, wenn man den gefangenen Fisch auch verwerten kann


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das würde sogar bedeuten, dass man den gefangenen Fisch sinnvoll verwerten muß! Zurücksetzten ist also nicht!
> Also darf man nur Angeln, wenn man den gefangenen Fisch auch verwerten kann


 
Der Satz enthält einen wichtigen Passus:

"Maßige, außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangene Fische und Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung sind fangfähig. Solche Fische hat der Angler deshalb *in aller Regel* dem Gewässer endgültig zu entnehmen und sinnvoll zu verwerten. "

Und dann schauen wir mal nach, was "in aller Regel" heißt:

http://www.redensarten-index.de/suc...ller Regel&bool=relevanz&suchspalte[]=rart_ou

normalerweise; meistens; im Regelfall 

Das ist der Weichmacher, der Zurücksetzen im Ausnahmefall ermöglicht.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Grundsätzlich ja. Prinzipiell hast du aber nicht die entsprechende Sicherheit, was dir an den Haken geht. Also ist ganz bewußt ein gewißer Spielraum möglich. Muss es ja haben, denn wir sind eben keine Jäger, die ihr Ziel eindeutig ansprechen können.


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

oh man es ist ganz einfach ! ich habe mit einem der fischereibehörde gesprochen und die angelprüfungen macht er auch ! man kann JEDEN fisch zurücksetzen wenn er nicht der erhofte zielfisch ist oder das schonmas nicht hat ! ENDE 

sry wenn fehler im text sind


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Donnerstein schrieb:


> sry wenn fehler im text sind


Inhaltlich gibts für den Text aber eine 6, unabhängig von der Rechtschreibung.
Erst lesen, dann überlegen & evtl. selbst recherchieren, dann posten.


By the way: was für ein Nachruf auf einen Fisch!
>65 Postings, >2800 Klicks
Also diese Barbe wurde definitiv nicht umsonst abgeschlagen |rolleyes


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Dieser Text kommt von meiner Tochter ! 

Und es heißt gibt es eine 6 . Nicht gibts !


----------



## GeorgeB (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Also ich wohne im Ruhrgebiet und weiß definitiv, dass es "inhaltlich gibbet ne 6" heißt.


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Wie ist es mal mit Deutsch lernen ?


----------



## GeorgeB (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Wozu? Versteht hier im Pott doch niemand. #h


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Im Pott muss es phonetisch stimmig sein. Töne und Untertöne machen die Aussage.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Im Pott muss es phonetisch stimmig sein. Töne und Untertöne machen die Aussage.



Eben...oder musste Ikone Adolf Tegtmeier etwa simultan übersetzt werden ?|supergri


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*

Genau so wenig wie Dr. Lutger Stratmann und dem ist sogar Akademiker!


----------



## labralehn (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Barbe umsonst abgeschlagen ?*



Donnerstein schrieb:


> oh man es ist ganz einfach ! ich habe mit einem der fischereibehörde gesprochen *und die angelprüfungen macht er auch* ! man kann JEDEN fisch zurücksetzen wenn er nicht der erhofte zielfisch ist oder das schonmas nicht hat ! ENDE
> 
> sry wenn fehler im text sind



Was mich bei solchen Postings verwirrt?

Es wird der Gebrauch von Großbuchstaben, nicht nur entsprechend, sondern im gesamten Wort verwendet.

Anstelle von Interpunktion (Zeichensetzung), wie z.B. Punkt oder Komma, wird ein Ausrufezeichen verwendet.

Aber "wenn Fehler im Text sind" am Ende des ganzen Werkes ... darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird. Anstelle die Fehler im Text selber zu finden und entsprechend zu beheben.



> Man kann schon jeden Fisch zurücksetzen, wenn er nicht der erhoffte Zielfisch ist oder das Schonmaß nicht hat.


 Man kann vieles, aber ob man das sollte hängt vom entsprechenden Bundesland ab, in dem man gerade Angelt.



> *und die angelprüfungen macht er auch*


Ist das so zu verstehen, daß er (wer immer das auch sein mag), die Fragen zu den Angelprüfungen erstellt, oder er für jemanden anders die Angelprüfung absolviert, oder ist er einer der Personen im Prüfungsausschuss?

(Ansonsten könnte man den Text auch so lesen, daß er erst noch seine Angelprüfungen absolvieren muss.)


----------

